

Better voice commands using head-tracking and proximity sensing [video] - jessepollak
http://ryhan.org/post/81649910330/one-of-my-favorite-features-of-recent

======
derekjobst
This is really great. It may also be useful to have the phone detect when it
is held near your face (setting a minimum size for the facial detection).

------
nl
I think this is usefulish as an idea, but much of the utility of voice
interfaces comes from when you aren't looking at the device (eg, driving).

I'd like to see similar technology being applied to hand gestures, though.

